# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  prima casa fa reddito?

## alessio72

Salve....per un dipendente che ha solo redditi di lavoro dipendente e ha una casa di proprieta adibita ad abitazione principale....tale 1 casa fa reddito?

----------


## meccanico

> Salve....per un dipendente che ha solo redditi di lavoro dipendente e ha una casa di proprieta adibita ad abitazione principale....tale 1 casa fa reddito?

  Niente, nessun reddito.

----------


## alessio72

Quindi.....è ininfluente....nel senso che quel soggetto avra sempre un rimborso a credito nel 730,con o senza casa,ok?

----------


## meccanico

> Quindi.....è ininfluente....nel senso che quel soggetto avra sempre un rimborso a credito nel 730,con o senza casa,ok?

  Io ho una casa di proprietà e non faccio il 730 perché non mi và.
Si, certo, non concorre al reddito se PRIMA CASA.

----------


## Lolly74

Se il dipendente ha solo il reddito da lavoro e l'abitazione principale non &#232; obbligato a fare il 730 a meno che non abbia spese da detrarre. Nel qual caso va indicato oltre al reddito da lavoro anche quello dell'abitazione principale.

----------


## meccanico

> Se il dipendente ha solo il reddito da lavoro e l'abitazione principale non è obbligato a fare il 730 a meno che non abbia spese da detrarre. Nel qual caso va indicato oltre al reddito da lavoro anche quello dell'abitazione principale.

  Và indicato ma non incide sulle cifre che si aspetta di ricevere a rimborso (spese mediche ecc.). Io non lo faccio!

----------


## Lolly74

> Quindi.....è ininfluente....nel senso che quel soggetto avra sempre un rimborso a credito nel 730,con o senza casa,ok?

  Non avr&#224; un rimborso di nessun credito il 730 sar&#224; a zero.

----------


## Lolly74

> Và indicato ma non incide sulle cifre che si aspetta di ricevere a rimborso (spese mediche ecc.). Io non lo faccio!

  Non incide poich&#232; poi c'&#232; da considerare la detrazione per l'abitazione principale.

----------


## meccanico

> Non avrà un rimborso di nessun credito il 730 sarà a zero.

  E allora perché vorrebbe fare il 730 se non ha niente da scaricare come spesa? :Confused:

----------

